# SD Card image recovery????!!!!



## DonRicklin (May 30, 2009)

I just did a stupid thing. Though I bet there might be some 'BTDTs' from others when I explain!

I just shot a bunch of images. They numbered out on the SD card at -IM9999.pef in one folder then a few (maybe 5) were in a spanking new folder starting at _im1'''.pef to......


I downloaded from the first folder but forgot to do the 2nd (because it is not usually there!) Make backups of what I downloaded. Formated the card in camera, then imported to LR! Then notice a final image I had just taken was missing!

So, I now have a different SD card in the camera! What might I do to recover the missing, un-dl'd images!

Don


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 31, 2009)

Don, I've never been in this boat(just lucky I think, because I'm usually a knucklehead with stuff like that) , but I've seen other threads indicating that the card mfgr's site is a good place to look start looking for recovery software.  

I know there've been several threads here on the topic, mentioning specific programs. Might try a 'deep search' using the Google  'site:www.lightroomqueen.com/community kw1 kw2 ...'
method. (kw = keyword search target).


----------



## breyman (May 31, 2009)

Yikes - sorry to hear about that Don!

While I'm not an expert on the matter, I have had some success with a few programs that can retrieve deleted pictures - I haven't tried it with a reformatted card though, so your milage may vary. I listed a few of the programs I've seen in the past.

http://www.diskdoctors.net/digital-media-recovery/software.html
http://www.cardrecovery.com/download.asp
Also, quality memory cards often come with similar software. My SanDisk Extreme cards came with SanDisk RescuePro, which performs similar tasks.

Good luck!


----------



## Replytoken (May 31, 2009)

Don,

Have a look at this article:  http://jkontherun.com/2''9/'5/23/sd-memory-card-formatter/ .  It links to a product that seemed to do the job.  And best of all, it is free.

--Ken


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 31, 2009)

Yep Don that has happened to most or will do!!
Recovery is easy though as others have mentioned.....:roll:


----------



## DonRicklin (May 31, 2009)

Replytoken said:


> Don,
> 
> Have a look at this article:  http://jkontherun.com/2''9/'5/23/sd-memory-card-formatter/ .  It links to a product that seemed to do the job.  And best of all, it is free.
> 
> --Ken


Great, but check my Sig! I'm all Mac all the time! Sounds like it would do the job, though!

Checking some of the other links provided!

Don


----------



## DonRicklin (May 31, 2009)

breyman said:


> Yikes - sorry to hear about that Don!
> 
> While I'm not an expert on the matter, I have had some success with a few programs that can retrieve deleted pictures - I haven't tried it with a reformatted card though, so your milage may vary. I listed a few of the programs I've seen in the past.
> 
> ...


These are also Windows recovery apps. Are there no MAc SD recovery apps out there?

Don


----------



## DonRicklin (May 31, 2009)

Well I found a great Mac App for this: Stellar Phoenix Macintosh Data Recovery 3.5 and recovered my missing 12 images which I only had to rename to go with the rest of my raw images. The Capture date is off by a day, but for this situation that is not a problem. I understand I could likely fix that with EXIFtool, but will not bother.

Thanks for all you advice. It will be another 1'k images before this is likey to come up again!

Don


----------



## breyman (May 31, 2009)

SanDisk RescuePro is Mac compatible:
http://www.lc-tech.com/software/rprodetail.html


----------



## stasber (May 31, 2009)

breyman said:


> I haven't tried it with a reformatted card though, so your milage may vary...My SanDisk Extreme cards came with SanDisk RescuePro, which performs similar tasks.



Just to say that RescuePro works a treat on [SanDisk] cards formatted in-camera. I always do an in-camera low-level format before each card's re-use or new job.

What I found is that it will recover all images it can find on it, even after multiple formats and several re-uses of the card, which can amount to quite a few! It has only failed on I think 2 images, and has successfully recovered CR2 raw files and jpgs.


----------



## DonRicklin (May 31, 2009)

breyman said:


> SanDisk RescuePro is Mac compatible:
> http://www.lc-tech.com/software/rprodetail.html


Thanks, Simule post is too late, though. Already done!


Oh well! 

Don


----------



## breyman (May 31, 2009)

No worries - glad to hear you were able to get them back!


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 1, 2009)

Even though it's too late....

Don the best hands down recovery software is PhotoRescue:

http://www.datarescue.com/photorescue/download.htm

It's available for Mac/Window and does SD cards.

Saved my butt big time a couple years ago. Used it on a Mac.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 3, 2009)

DonRicklin said:


> Well I found a great Mac App for this: Stellar Phoenix Macintosh Data Recovery 3.5 and recovered my missing 12 images which I only had to rename to go with the rest of my raw images. The Capture date is off by a day, but for this situation that is not a problem. I understand I could likely fix that with EXIFtool, but will not bother.
> 
> Thanks for all you advice. It will be another 1'k images before this is likey to come up again!
> 
> Don



Don, you probably already know this, but for others who read this thread, you don't have to go to EXIFTool to change the capture date.  You can change it right in LR (Metadata/Edit Capture Time).  Cheers,


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 29, 2017)

genry7 said:


> Another reminder why backup is important.


Well, he thought he HAD backed them up after the copy.

I'm curious -- did you not use Lightroom to copy from the card?   Was it not smart enough to find all the folders, or did you do it all manually?

I do offer a suggestion on workflow -- formatting the cards in camera is what I do immediately BEFORE a shoot, that way I have lots of time to discover a problem, usually, after post processing.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jun 29, 2017)

Replytoken said:


> Don,
> 
> Have a look at this article:  ITT Systems - Information Technology News, Reviews and Product Comparisons .  It links to a product that seemed to do the job.  And best of all, it is free.
> 
> --Ken


Ken,

Can you check that link.  Here is what I get ITT Systems - Information Technology News, Reviews and Product Comparisons

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Replytoken (Jun 30, 2017)

PhilBurton said:


> Ken,
> 
> Can you check that link.  Here is what I get ITT Systems - Information Technology News, Reviews and Product Comparisons
> 
> ...


This post is over eight years old so it is not surprising that there is link rot.  What I'm curious about is why Linwood @Ferguson is reviving an old thread and quoting a post that does not appear in the thread? 

--Ken


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 30, 2017)

Replytoken said:


> This post is over eight years old so it is not surprising that there is link rot.  What I'm curious about is why Linwood @Ferguson is reviving an old thread and quoting a post that does not appear in the thread?
> 
> --Ken


Interesting, I did not notice.  The one I quoted must have been deleted.  It was not old, but had been posted the same day I did, it pulled the thread to the top, I saw the last entry and commented on it.

Sorry that contributed to its resurrection.


----------



## Replytoken (Jun 30, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> Interesting, I did not notice.  The one I quoted must have been deleted.  It was not old, but had been posted the same day I did, it pulled the thread to the top, I saw the last entry and commented on it.
> 
> Sorry that contributed to its resurrection.


No worries and no need to apologize. Necrothreads can take a life, or should I say a second life, of their own when revived.  It was a good catch by Phil. Glad somebody is paying attention to what we post. 

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 30, 2017)

Replytoken said:


> What I'm curious about is why Linwood @Ferguson is reviving an old thread and quoting a post that does not appear in the thread?



It's a favourite thread for spammers, Ferguson just responded to one that sounded a little legitimate (until I googled the content and found it posted all over the place). I'm going to close the thread as it's always being resurrected by spammers.


----------

